# G'day folks



## TrooperDyl (Jan 7, 2011)

Greetings from sunny Australia.
I'm a 37 year old about to become a new father(T-minus 23 days) with a healthy curiosity about life, the universe and those that dwell in it.
I've come seeking the truth and in my experience the best place to find it is with the people that know. Funny that. 
I am currently building a prop for an upcoming event and there is a part of it that I am convinced is a control yoke from an older era aircraft.
So I thought I would pop a few pics up of what I'm on about in the hope that someone might recognise the article in question.

Here it is.







Another view.






Any help would be most appreciated.
Cheers,
Dyl


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England. 
The pics are a bit small and 'soft' to give an opinion on the control yoke. Any chance of some better photos?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 7, 2011)

G'day from a near neighbour Dyl, welcome to the family and I'm sure you will get an answer but it would be better if you could blow up the pics a bit.


----------



## imalko (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy he forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah need better pics please. Welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard.


----------



## TrooperDyl (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas.
Here is the whole picture.
Yep, I'm a Star Wars nerd. 
















Thanks for looking folks.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2011)

Great! Another digger with a Yoda compex!!

Welcome to the forum! Check your plasma rifle in at the door.


----------



## chook (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome too from another Sydney based Star Wars nut.


----------



## magnu (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## TrooperDyl (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers guys. Yeah, Star Wars is kinda my thing. I'm the XO of the Southern Cross Garrison, the local chapter of the 501st Legion. My mates and I dress up like Stormtroopers on weekends to make kids smile and raise money for charity.
Hey, there's worse things we could be doing. 
So has anyone got any clue if I'm even on the right track with the control yoke idea on that big gun? 
Also, you all have probably discussed this at length but I have found myself amazed at the skill of this bloke...

Designers Lodge Blog Archive Amazing Model Aircraft P-51

The P-51 is a favourite of mine. I always wanted P-51 model kits when I was a wee tacker.


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

